# Looking for manual for Stihl chainsaw model 024



## sandie (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone have the site for downloading the manual for the Stihl 024?  Just got it and have to by the airfilter cover, otherwise it works fine, had it sharpened but need the manual please.


----------



## hh3f (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.dealerlocate.com/StihlUSA.aspx


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2010)

sandie said:
			
		

> Anyone have the site for downloading the manual for the Stihl 024?  Just got it and have to by the airfilter cover, otherwise it works fine, had it sharpened but need the manual please.



I'm not sure if any of these are the same has the 024 but here you go.

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/info_product2.html

zap


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 13, 2010)

026 manual should be the same. I have the IPL somewhere, what is it you are looking for exactly?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2010)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> 026 manual should be the same. I have the IPL somewhere, what is it you are looking for exactly?



I am pretty sure that's correct and the 024 was sold in Canada. (not 100 percent though)


----------



## sandie (Nov 13, 2010)

SMokinjay,  the saw was definitely bought in US and probably in MA


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2010)

sandie said:
			
		

> SMokinjay,  the saw was definitely bought in US and probably in MA



Do you know how many cc's it is?


----------



## southbound (Nov 13, 2010)

try here......    http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72322


----------



## sandie (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually the saw was used so much that the serial number is nowhere to be found and I do not know the cc.  I went to the Stihl store because it needs a cover for air filter so they may have a resource  for this manual but need it soon.


----------



## southbound (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Sandie how far west of Boston???? 

I'm from Hopkinton....


----------



## sandie (Nov 14, 2010)

Im am hoping that the arborist site will do the trick.  THANKS
So far as how far west of Boston-  not quite as far as Hopkington.  Near Norwood/Dover/Walpole area.


----------



## southbound (Nov 14, 2010)

My dad lived in Millis kinda close to Walpole....  They had a hardcore prison there...... 

Good luck......


----------



## sandie (Nov 15, 2010)

OH ya, Walpole Prison used to be called just that but people wanted the name of the prison changed because there property value was low due to the prison so now the prison is in the same place in Walpole MA but it is now called Cedar Junction.  Property in Walpole MA was increased just by a change in name of the prison.  When Iu was a kid, I thought that Walpole was a huge place with a prison in it and nothing else.


----------



## southbound (Nov 16, 2010)

I do remember someone telling me that....


----------

